# DIY air stone - mist sized bubbles!



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Have a pic?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

So you can get a lot of 'air stones' out of one bamboo skewer or chopstick by using a pencil sharpener to put a point on it, then cutting off enough to stick into the tubing, then 'sharpening' another point, then cutting that off...


----------



## R.sok (Sep 24, 2012)

I decided to try your method. If i read it correctly here is what I did. Cut off a piece of chopstick (inch long) then on the outlet end I took a dremel & sharpened the tip like a pencil & hooked it up to my c02. It does work pretty good, a lot better than just using a chopstick alone or an airstone But I went back to my original method. breaking off a piece of chopstick & then on the outlet end put a dab of superglue on it so the bubbles are forced to come out the sides of the chopstick rather than the tip


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

you can even see how fine the bubbles are... 

Diana... i NEVER thought of a pencil sharpener! great idea...


----------



## pisadres (Jan 5, 2015)

That worked for me. Thanks a lot.


----------

